# Joyo "American Sound" Pedal



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

For $42 including shipping and taxes it was an easy decision to take a gamble on buying one of those Joyo "American Sound" pedals, basically a replica (or substitute your word of choice) of the Tech 21 character series Blonde pedal (less a feature).

I was inspired to make the purchase after watching a youtube video comparison to a real BFDR and choosing wrong. Here is the video... make your choice:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwoTIRPkfhE


I made a no frills low effort recording of an attempt a something along the lines of Hideaway (Beano). I love Clapton's Blues Breaker tone, and a Blues Breaker is based on a Bassman which is in the voicing realm of the "American Sound" pedal.


https://soundcloud.com/david-radlin/hideaway-joyo-american-sound


Sure, not the real deal... but I'm sure if I worked at it I could improve greatly, and alot of fun in a $42 package!

The pedal is better at clean or low gain tones and fuzzes up with higher gain tones (like in the recording).

I'll probably buy a "British" pedal too since they are so cheap.

Anyone else try one of these?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

a) the pedal sounds GREAT I would never in a million years guess that was an emulated out from a pedal.

b) you can really play, nice Hideaway there!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have one of these too. For a clean tone it slays any modeller I have heard. Straight to studio monitors sounds like an amp (not the sound of a recorded amp).

tG


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I have the AC Tone, prefer it to the Line 6 AC30 patch. Use it primarily for demos and "headphone" rehearsals but I've left it on a couple of finished tracks.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

I have this pedal also. Very cool sound, and very tweakable. I don't have it on my board currently because it is hard for me to dial out the speaker simulator tone when the gain is high, , I'm sure it's possible, but I spend more time trying to turn dials than playing lol. I would love to use it direct to a PA however. For the price, a great product. But I may enjoy the tech 21 version for the speaker Sim bypass switch.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder if the pedal could be modded to switch off speaker simulation... hmmm?

Having the opportunity to play some mire with the pedal, I can get it to sound great alone or with a backing track mix, but I tried it this week during a jam night with a full live band mix and I couldn't dial in a believable tone in that context.

There seems to be something about the character of the mid range that doesn't sound believable in a full live band mix. I've experienced the same with any Line6 modeler that I have tried.

Regardless... still great for low volume practice through the computer and its speakers.

I picked up the British pedal too. To my ears, the American has nicer clean and low gain tones and the British better high gain tones (as one might expect). I prefer the American for my blues sensibilities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmcguire (Oct 9, 2021)

i've had a few joyo pedals, my favourite being the sweet baby overdrive, copy of the sweet honey from mad professor. they're great value but not very durable, in my limited experience, and consequently not very dependable if you're gigging


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

This is kind of weird, I was just looking to order one of these. I want a cleanish sound preamp for my direct pedal board.


----------

